# LED Headlights Adjustment



## MartinFroue (Jun 7, 2018)

I have factory installed LED Headlights and LED daytime running lights with my 2018 Tiguan.
But I find that at night the lights do not aim far enough....My eyes are always looking at the line where they end on the road...pretty annoying.

I would like to adjust them to aim a little bit higher.

Anymore knows if I can change that? Allen Key?


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

MartinFroue said:


> I have factory installed LED Headlights and LED daytime running lights with my 2018 Tiguan.
> But I find that at night the lights do not aim far enough....My eyes are always looking at the line where they end on the road...pretty annoying.
> 
> I would like to adjust them to aim a little bit higher.
> ...


There is an earlier post with pictures on this forum that explains how to do this, but I can't seem to find it right now.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

This was posted by marshotel "There is a white plastic adjustment screw at the top of each headligh, I marked the original position with paint so that I had a reference point. I originally gave each one a full turn (clockwise) but that was a bit too much so I turned it back 1/2 a turn and they are perfect. The thing I find most surprising is that they said they don't light the sides of the road up enough, I feel like they light up both sides better than any car I have had. I compared them to my wife's 17 X3 and the Tiguan LED's provide better light output on the sides." He was trying to adjust his down.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Anyone have any luck adjusting the LEDs up? I asked the dealer to check while they had it last week for b-pillar rattle and they said in the computer, they're as high as they are allowed to set them. Makes me think they can be raised. The repair tag said "headlight adjustment - headlights are aimed at the correct height. Any higher the vehicle will blind other drivers".


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't forget youre in an SUV which is taller, adjusting them too high will blind others. It's not like being in a Golf. That could be the reason you feel they are "pointing down" more


----------



## marshotel (Mar 15, 2006)

pwaug said:


> This was posted by marshotel "There is a white plastic adjustment screw at the top of each headligh, I marked the original position with paint so that I had a reference point. I originally gave each one a full turn (clockwise) but that was a bit too much so I turned it back 1/2 a turn and they are perfect. The thing I find most surprising is that they said they don't light the sides of the road up enough, I feel like they light up both sides better than any car I have had. I compared them to my wife's 17 X3 and the Tiguan LED's provide better light output on the sides." He was trying to adjust his down.


Yes, it’s really easy. I had to lower the lights on my original one and I had to raise raise them on my new one (vw bought back my original one after 7 months) just yesterday. Just be careful not to go too high.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I adjusted mine up on day 2 of ownership. Took 5 minutes to locate the adjusters, locate the correct hex tool and turn them upwards a bit. 
There's a second set of "adjusters" under black caps that don't do anything. It really is a simple task.
I've not gotten any flashes at the level I moved them to but the difference is night and day between factory low and turned up about two turns (I'm guessing wildly as I don't recall). But the general rule is that at 25 feet from the car the top of the projector pattern should be 1.5" below where they were at the headlight as I understand.

Between the adjusted headlights and putting super bright LEDs in the fog lights I put put put a LOT of light


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

Here is the link to the UK forum discussion showing where the adjusting screw is located: https://www.tiguanforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4352&start=30


----------

